# Do the Coralife Aqualight T5HO fixtures...



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

... have individual reflectors for each bulb? I've been searching and searching and can't find an answer to this question.


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that they don't. We have one where i work over half of our plant holding tank, and last i remember its just a single reflector. I know for sure that the t5no's only have one. Personally i wouldn't go with coralife cuz their ballasts seem to go out after about 2 years or less. I would go with a nova extreme t5ho. Those have individual reflectors and good quality. If you are good at building things, I would go with the ahsupply.com bright light cf kits. They come with awesome MIRO enhanced reflectors that reflect about 160% more light than other reflectors with almost no restrike. i Just got mine in the mail today. I'll double check that t5ho on saturday when i work.


----------

